# My Odontomantis and Hierodula enclosures



## gadunka888 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm getting 1 hierodula female and some odontomantis nymphs from mantidian soon. I got the enclosures ready. The ff culture still isn't attracting any ffs( i uaed bread soaked in vinegar) yet.

hierodula







odontomantis






is there anything i left out( i live where the hierodula and odontomantis are found naturally, so im not sure if i have to mist or get a heating pad.) i used artificial leaves and some sticks i found in a park, are those okay?


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Are these for nymphs? If you plan on using fruit flies then the top enclosure won't work. You don't really need anything like leaves in there since they could interfere with molting and the mantids will stay on the lid most of the time. The smaller containers look short and height is important but I don't know what size mantids you're getting. Put a folded piece of paper towel or other substrate in the bottom of the smaller containers and mist it every few days. If you live where these mantids come from then just try to get the temps close to what it is naturally. I doubt you need any heat unless your place is cold. Most do fine at room temps. Try using fruit to attract fruit flies.


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 1, 2009)

What instar are your Odontomantis nymphs? Might be a bit big for early instars as they might have trouble finding food.. As Rick said you will need a substrate to keep humidity up, I prefer paper towels as it absorbs water better. Also take care as they are really tiny as nymphs and drown easily if the water droplets are to big!

I use nymph excelsior, all my early instars love the stuff and it's really great! Good luck


----------



## gadunka888 (Oct 2, 2009)

> What instar are your Odontomantis nymphs? Might be a bit big for early instars as they might have trouble finding food.. As Rick said you will need a substrate to keep humidity up, I prefer paper towels as it absorbs water better. Also take care as they are really tiny as nymphs and drown easily if the water droplets are to big!I use nymph excelsior, all my early instars love the stuff and it's really great! Good luck


im getting L3 nymphs. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 2, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> im getting L3 nymphs. Thanks for the advice!


Oo cool, they should be fine then


----------



## mantidian (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey, You could glue some kitchen towel/cloth or mesh to the top  

And those big containers mean lots of fruitflies!!! You could get some smaller ones from SKP


----------



## gadunka888 (Oct 4, 2009)

mantidian said:


> Hey, You could glue some kitchen towel/cloth or mesh to the top  And those big containers mean lots of fruitflies!!! You could get some smaller ones from SKP


where is SKP? anyway, how big r the odontomantis nymphs?


----------



## mantidian (Oct 4, 2009)

When they get to you they will be approx 1.5 cm


----------



## sufistic (Nov 12, 2009)

So I'm back after a long disappearance lol. tropid0_mAntis I can help make some enclosures for you from the SKP plastic products mantidian mentioned. How big are your mantids now?


----------

